# 8750H no more limits/throttle



## hipster_lenin (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi everyone!

I've been lurking in the shadows for the last 2 or 3 months, or maybe a year... When did covid hit?
So right off the bat, I have an MSI GP63 8RE - i7-8750H-1060-16GB-2666 Laptop. It's about 3 years old now. And I bought it cause it looked cool. I didn't know a thing about computers. I traditionally spent all my money on cars.

Anyway, 2 or 3 or 12 months ago I started reading about laptops and undervolting and I decided to try it since I was getting very high temperatures while playing warzone with the boys. I hadn't played a game on a PC since like 2004 and Soldier of Fortune wasn't exactly taxing on PCs back then either.
Well I started with a basic undervolt and from there I kept doing more and more and more. And no matter how much I pushed it I never could get the temps to drop enough that it wouldn't hit PL1 and PL2 Limits

I then scoured the site and read that a repaste might help my cause. Well it did but the temperatures were very uneven across the cores. After about a month and 4 tries at re-pasting I finally got them to within ~8*C of one another. I'll probably try it again, but I don't think I can do better.

I was happy with the temps but it was still hitting throttle, so I reduced the reported wattage consumption by -32W in the bios so the PL limits wouldn't hit anymore. As far as I can tell the processor is now running at the full 60W as intended and not the 45W that MSI locked it to. (I’m actually not convinced this is working at all, but ignorance is bliss)

I then pushed the VID -200mV and cache I backed off and left at -140mv and it seems stable enough with temps staying low.

I just wanted to make this post to thank everyone on here for the hours of info and support. I wouldn't of been able to do it without you. I feel like I have a brand new laptop now that I'm able to sit back and reflect on this time spent.
So thanks again. Especially the devs!

Below are some pictures of what I'm running. If it helps anyone with a similar setup, or if anyone has any suggestions.

Its great to finally be officially part of the forums!


----------



## t0bler0ne (Feb 9, 2021)

Decreasing turbo ratio limits is what worked for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slack3y (Feb 9, 2021)

hipster_lenin said:


> I was happy with the temps but it was still hitting throttle, so I reduced the reported wattage consumption by -32W in the bios so the PL limits wouldn't hit anymore. As far as I can tell the processor is now running at the full 60W as intended and not the 45W that MSI locked it to. (I’m actually not convinced this is working at all, but ignorance is bliss)



I'm very interested in how you went about doing this. Which section was it under in the Advanced BIOS? (im assuming)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 9, 2021)

@slack3y - The advanced BIOS in MSI laptops might give you access to the IMON offset and IMON slope settings. These can be used to trick the CPU into reporting power consumption incorrectly. If you can do this, there will be no more power limit throttling. Have a look in the BIOS for those settings.


----------



## hipster_lenin (Feb 9, 2021)

slack3y said:


> I'm very interested in how you went about doing this. Which section was it under in the Advanced BIOS? (im assuming)


CPU VR Settings > Core/IA > change like that picture. Temps will go up for sure. Before a proper paste I was hitting 100
Also make sure the offset is [-] otherwise you will throttle like crazy


----------



## slack3y (Feb 9, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @slack3y - The advanced BIOS in MSI laptops might give you access to the IMON offset and IMON slope settings. These can be used to trick the CPU into reporting power consumption incorrectly. If you can do this, there will be no more power limit throttling. Have a look in the BIOS for those settings.


Could this be named something else such as PSYS Offset, PSYS slope? because I stumpled upon these settings and they seemed similar (pic 1). But theres another page that made me cry a little inside... PL1 / PL2 are in plain site but the settings are locked  (pic 2). Guess I'm SOL.





hipster_lenin said:


> CPU VR Settings > Core/IA > change like that picture. Temps will go up for sure. Before a proper paste I was hitting 100
> Also make sure the offset is [-] otherwise you will throttle like crazy


Oh snap! I'll look into this, thanks!


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 9, 2021)

@slack3y - PSYS Slope looks like another name for IMON slope. If you feel brave, try setting this to 50. Boot up, run a benchmark and see if reported power consumption is reduced.

I have zero experience with this setting. If you decide to jump into the deep end of the pool, you are on your own.


----------



## slack3y (Feb 9, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> PSYS Slope looks like another name for IMON slope. If you feel brave, try setting this to 50. Boot up, run a benchmark and see if reported power consumption is reduced.
> 
> I have zero experience with this setting. If you decide to jump into the deep end of the pool, you are on your own.


I'm gonna stay safe and steer clear of that setting now that I know I have access to the regular IMON settings haha. Thanks guys!


----------



## hipster_lenin (Feb 9, 2021)

From what I've read the PSYS measures total input voltage and feeds it into the SVID which further regulates the voltage for the CPU. I don't think offsetting that would do much except feed more/less voltage into the cpu


----------



## Lawrence_phaw (Oct 4, 2021)

hipster_lenin said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking in the shadows for the last 2 or 3 months, or maybe a year... When did covid hit?
> So right off the bat, I have an MSI GP63 8RE - i7-8750H-1060-16GB-2666 Laptop. It's about 3 years old now. And I bought it cause it looked cool. I didn't know a thing about computers. I traditionally spent all my money on cars.
> ...


How can this CPU run at 4.1Ghz on all cores? What have you done MSI?
Mine runs at 3.9 GHz and scores 7793. Not bad I assume.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 4, 2021)

Lawrence_phaw said:


> How can this CPU run at 4.1Ghz on all cores?


The first picture in the first post does not show that. It shows the CPU running fully loaded while using the 39.00 multiplier. 
That is as good as it gets for an 8750H.


----------

